# Hab ich euch nicht gesagt vs. ¡Se los dije!



## Luchjo

Hola amigos. He aquí una frase intraducible:
— ¡Se los dije, se los dije! —les decía yo triunfante, atropellando el idioma (no es «los» sino «lo» porque lo que dije es singular así se lo haya dicho a  muchos y Colombia país de gramáticos).

​La solución de la traductora:
 
»Hab ich euch nicht gesagt, hab ich euch nicht gesagt«, triumphierte und malträtierte ich (die Sprache, wo doch das »es« unabdingbar ist und Kolumbien ein Land von Gramatikern)_. _(Fernando Vallejo. _Der Abgrund _[trad. de Svenja Becker])

​Aclaro que los americanos solemos decir «se los» porque necesitamos marcar el dativo plural, ya que «se» no tiene forma de marcar ese plural, como deja entendido este narrador de Fernando Vallejo. Pero mis preguntas son: 

1. ¿En alemán hablado es común que la gente cometa ese error gramatical (o sea, _Hab ich euch nicht gesagt _en vez de _Hab ich *es* euch nicht gesagt_? 
2. ¿Por qué la traductora habrá escogido »Hab ich euch *nicht* gesagt« en vez de, por ejemplo, »Hab ich euch gesagt«? Esto último se hubiera parecido más al original, ¿no?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## osa_menor

Tal vez ese error es común en la región en la que la traductora vive.
Para mi no es un error común. Pienso que la traductora no encontró un error común para usarlo como traducción para ese "se los" . Así quitó un "es". 
Pienso que ese "nicht" expletivo debe añadir énfasis. Pero se debería usar también un "!".

Un saludo.


----------



## Luchjo

En efecto, el signo de exclamación debió haberse dejado en la traducción. 

En cuanto a _nicht_, ¿quieres decir que esa palabra no está ahí para hacer una negación? Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## kunvla

_Hab ich es euch nicht gesagt!_ equivale a esta otra _Das hab ich euch doch gesagt!_, que a su vez equivale a la española _¡¡¡Se lo dije, yo se lo dije!!!_

Saludos,


----------



## Luchjo

Entiendo. Es como quien dice_ "¿¡No se lo dije!?"_​. Mil gracias.


----------



## peterkalbers

Ich habe es Euch gesagt


----------



## osa_menor

Luchjo said:


> Entiendo. Es como quien dice_ "¿¡No se lo dije!?"_​. Mil gracias.


Sí, es así. 
En alemán el sentido muchas veces depende del orden de las palabras. 
1) "Habe ich es euch nicht gesagt! (= ich habe es euch gesagt!).
2) "Ich habe es euch nicht gesagt." (negación). 
3)"Habe ich es euch nicht gesagt? (con signo de interrogación: aquí depende de la entonación si se trate de una simple pregunta o del mismo caso en 1) . 

Un saludo.


----------

